# NORCAR 2013-2014 club / points races



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Boys and Girls,

The dates for the next NORCAR club / points races have been set.

Here's the dates:

Nov. 2nd
Dec. 14th
Dec. 21st
Jan 18th
Jan 25th
Feb 1st
Feb 8th
March 1st
March 22nd
April 5th

The classes we will be keeping points for are:

1/12 17.5 Blinky
TC 17.5 Blinky
VTA 25.5 Blinky
F1 21.5 Blinky
WGT 13.5 Blinky
Novice (run what ya brung)
1/18 pan car (break out)

Awards will be given out for the top 3 in each class.

Some things will be from Genesis R/C!

http://www.genesisrcraceway.com/grc.html

I'm working out a few more details, but it will be well worth attending the races and getting a top 3 finish 

7 out of 10 races count towards points.

As of now, all the dates are Saturdays.
Doors are scheduled to open at 10am and racing at 3pm.
If there's a date change I'll update the dates on this post 

Here's the updated points so far:


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

AWESOME! Too bad I'll miss the first race


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

How many drops?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> How many drops?


With this being a long 10 race series, 3 drops.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> How many drops?


It doesn't matter, I'm gonna smoke you anyhow. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> It doesn't matter, I'm gonna smoke you anyhow. :thumbsup:


Yes!

Bring on the smack talk! :thumbsup:

You're both fighting for second place anyway.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Not if Alston shows up...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> It doesn't matter, I'm gonna smoke you anyhow. :thumbsup:


This isn't the place for sexy talk. 

Joe make sure you let me know how that car is. I am taking a gamble on something and everybody is gonna get the shaft I think, or hope.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> I am taking a gamble on something and everybody is gonna get the shaft I think, or hope.


I would say Awesome, but that would give it away.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... so discreet. Ha!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Wow... so discreet. Ha!


Wow... so expensive.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

True. However, you can alter caster, spring rates and dampening for free. I would love to have that car, but I've made my bed for at least another year.


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

you should call this point series the MPSPEED invitational, 1/12 17.5 is mine


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race #1 is in the books!

54 entries yesterday, WOW!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

My head hurts.
My WGT run would have placed me 8th in the "A" last week. As a note Wayne, I didn't change my gearing at all, just fiddled with timing. I hope that setup works at the Champs.
I was also faster in F1 but those sneaky traction rolls killed me (and the car).


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a blast yesterday. Not sure if USGT is for me but was still fun. Thinking of moving the xxxs on. Have 1/12th and WGT on my mind now.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Champs practice and warm up race weekend*

Does the Gate still have or will have the (newer) Sweeps for this weekend of racing? I'd like to practice on these tires before the big weekend after.

thanks


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If they don't I still have 2 unopened sets I think. And the open ones do t have runs on them.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> Does the Gate still have or will have the (newer) Sweeps for this weekend of racing? I'd like to practice on these tires before the big weekend after.
> 
> thanks


We have nothing in stock, I would get the ones from Adam, just in case.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race number 2 this weekend!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Will we seeing points results here as well as the website?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Will we seeing points results here as well as the website?


no, it's only on a "need to know" basis


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

barney24 said:


> no, it's only on a "need to know" basis


 Nice.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Lessen said:


> Will we seeing points results here as well as the website?


Joe has a shot in all 47 classes he runs, thats all we need to know.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> Joe has a shot in all 47 classes he runs, thats all we need to know.


48... you forgot "Tuesday morning modified FWD touring for those over 40 but under 50. On foams." I heard they're adding that at the Champs next year.


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Actually....*

I like that idea. It would be some kind of NORCAR Club Races Grand Champion. I might actually have a shot at a podium if we total all club race series points by driver for all classes run. Well... by podium, I mean a solid Second or Third that is.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Or, we could just give everyone a participation trophy. That way nobody feels left out. Inclusion, not exclusion.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

CarbonJoe said:


> 48... you forgot "Tuesday morning modified FWD touring for those over 40 but under 50. On foams." I heard they're adding that at the Champs next year.


Is that the one with dirt late model bodies, or street spec sedans?

so many classes....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Peterson said:


> Is that the one with dirt late model bodies, or street spec sedans?


Whoops, better make it 49.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

awesome....


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

CarbonJoe said:


> Or, we could just give everyone a participation trophy. That way nobody feels left out. Inclusion, not exclusion.


Yeah, that's called a hand shake and a pat on the back. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Street Sweeper said:


> Thanks for coming out.


Speaking of... anybody hear how Seeball is doing?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Street Sweeper said:


> Thanks for coming out.


When is the next time you'll be honoring us with your presence?


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*I'm in!*



CarbonJoe said:


> When is the next time you'll be honoring us with your presence?


I'm in for tomorrow, err today. Well in just a few short hours anyway. Guess I better get some sleep.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race number 3 this Saturday!!

Is there anyone who will finish on the same lap as Paul this weekend?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hahaha haha haha!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

It depends on what lap he breaks on.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The updated points for the series will be at the track Saturday 
I'll try to get it posted on the first post here too.

It will be a 30/70 system, where TQ gets 30 points, 2nd qual. gets 29, and so on.
The winner of the "A" main gets 70 points, 2nd gets 69, and so on.
So qual. is a bit more important and rewards how you do instead of all the points coming from the main's finish.

See everyone Saturday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A PDF was posted on the first post with the points standings through 3 races


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Race #4 this Saturday!!

Racing starts at 3pm!!

We are looking at moving the start time to 1pm in the near future 

Be there or be square....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

FOR THE REST OF THE POINTS SERIES....

START TIME IS 1PM!!!!!

Doors will open at 9am!!!

This should get us done alittle earlier


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

1PM start times now!!

If you are running late let me know and I'll add you in!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race #5 this Saturday!

Come see Paul C. and Mike W. do battle in the octagon!


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

*let the trash talk begin!*



sg1 said:


> Points race #5 this Saturday!
> 
> Come see Paul C. and Mike W. do battle in the octagon!


 AND for the Main event "Ill see you soon SG1" :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Points race #5 this Saturday!
> 
> Come see Paul C. and Mike W. do battle in the octagon!


With our luck it'll be a sword fight. Or maybe they'll cross the streams.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought crossing the streams was bad?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> I thought crossing the streams was bad?


Indeed.

Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light.


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

wanted to run today but weather isnt going to allow that. maria wanted me to take her to work and pick her up,well try again next week.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Even with the wonderful weather Saturday we ended up with 30 entries!

I'll have the points updated later today. It will reflect 5 points races.

Next race this Saturday!!

Doors open at 9am and racing at 1pm!!


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

weather looks decent,cars ready,see everybody in the morning !


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

An updated pdf file has been posted on the first post of the updated points 

See everyone Saturday!

9am doors 1pm racing!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I smell a fix 

Joe K is dominating...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The Ironman.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If you run every class, you are destined to win something.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigz84 said:


> I smell a fix


No, that must be the Mexican food that Wayne had.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> If you run every class, you are destined to win something.


I don't run every class.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Give it some time... He'll be running Ultra Mega Spec 1:12 before you know it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race this Saturday!

doors will open by 9am and racing at 1pm!

Come out and see Mike Wise and try his new tire traction!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points updated on first post!

8 out of 10 races down!!

The BRP and F1 classes have been dropped, lack of participation


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Points updated on first post!
> 
> 9 out of 10 races down!!


No, only 8 points races have been held so far.
Here are the dates from the first post.

Nov. 2nd
Dec. 14th
Dec. 21st
Jan 18th
Jan 25th
Feb 1st
Feb 8th
March 1st
March 22nd
April 5th

We still have March 22 and April 5th. Last weekend was not a points race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Corrected!

I nominate Joe to run the next point series, I'm getting to old for this....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Next points race this Saturday the 22nd!

Be there to race Chuck Mackin and his new 1/12 car!!


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

sg1 said:


> Next points race this Saturday the 22nd!
> 
> Be there to race Chuck Mackin and his new 1/12 car!!


ooohh sounds exciting, ill be there


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

MPSpeed said:


> ooohh sounds exciting, ill be there


I'll be at the TOUR Nats


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

BBQ and sides on the menu on Sat.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> BBQ and sides on the menu on Sat.


Bringing the goods the weekend I won't be there. Hmmmm. Now I know why they call you Nasty McMacklin.


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

who's getting in on the 1/12 17.5 action saturday


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there. Wish I could have stayed yesterday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points updated, 1 race left....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Who is coming out this Sat to race?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I plan on coming if I get my work all done. I don't even care to race, I just want to see your smiling face Chuck. I will even stay the night so I can see that smile sunday for practice also.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm planning on it. Jeez, feels like forever since I've raced.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> I'm planning on it. Jeez, feels like forever since I've raced.


That's because it has been.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

lessen said:


> i'm planning on it. Jeez, feels like forever since i've raced.


1/12?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> That's because it has been.


Ah, change of plans. I'm working Sat. *shrug* Gotta pay for this stuff somehow 



sg1 said:


> 1/12?


Hoping to roll it out at the Finale. We'll see


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Practice day sunday Josh. Its only 9-3


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah, that's right! Thanks!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there to open up.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

What's on the menu for the last points race?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

camino86 said:


> What's on the menu for the last points race?


What would you like?


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

U know what I like, something u havnt made in a while meatball subs lol


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

We will be there this Sat. Anyone for F1?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ic-racer said:


> We will be there this Sat. Anyone for F1?


I may have mine


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

ic-racer said:


> We will be there this Sat. Anyone for F1?


Yes. I've been itching to run F1. Time to scratch that itch.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be in Franklin , PA tomorrow for the HCOT Finals. Doing a little PR.
I will be at the track on Sunday for practice. Got to get that left, left, left thing out of my head.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

ic-racer said:


> We will be there this Sat. Anyone for F1?


I wish I still had 1


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

camino86 said:


> I wish I still had 1


Want to buy mine?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

camino86 said:


> I wish I still had 1


PM me, I'll sell you my Serpent.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to take on Todd in USGT. Re-kindle the old VTA racing only faster!!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

bring it, ole man


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Rebuilt mine and is a lot faster. I'll take you both on!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> I want to take on Todd in USGT. Re-kindle the old VTA racing only faster!!





Bigz84 said:


> bring it, ole man





Mackin said:


> Rebuilt mine and is a lot faster. I'll take you both on!


Yes! This could get interesting.

We need this smack talk in the Grand Finale thread.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Rebuilt mine and is a lot faster. I'll take you both on!


take Wayne's "cheater" motor out of your car and we will see


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

Not realy in the market to buy a new ride at this time as after the finale I'm going offroad till it cools down again but if any1 has a 21.5 for sale that is fast for usgt I would be interested in it


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The final PDF has been uploaded to the first post to show the final standings.

It shows:

qual. and finishing points for the 10 races (like I have been posting)
total points for each race day (new)
total points for all the races (like I have been posting)
lastly...
best 7 out of 10 points races in order (new)

Here's a quick recap:

17.5 TC

1. 691 Mike W. 
2. 690 Joe K.
3. 653 Roberto

WGT 13.5

1. 690 Steve S.
2. 680 Joe K.
3. 656 Zack S.

1/12 17.5

1. 689 Mike P.
2. 681 Joe K.
3. 649 Doug K.

VTA

1. 692 Pat B. (only person who had a min. of 7 races)

Novice

1. Katelyn S.
2. Jacob K.
3. Travis G.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

For the days that were point races and there was only 1or 2 for the vta and didn't run do they just go into drops?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

camino86 said:


> For the days that were point races and there was only 1or 2 for the vta and didn't run do they just go into drops?


If they didn't run they were counted as drops.


----------

